# Cant get eheim 2213 to seal properly



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So the filter is drawing air in 2 spots, the main oring, and the lower hose connection. Its also leaking water at the upper barb. Im assuming the o-ring needs replaced. But what do i do about the hose barbs? I put new peices of the green tubing on the barb, tightened the connector per instructions, and its still drawing air and leaking at the respective sites. 

I'm hoping im just overlooking something simple, any ideas, i cut the tube perfectly square with a xacto, and tightened as far as i could by hand.

I guess this is what i get with equipment thats been in storage for a while.

Thx!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I find the issue with the plumbing is that if it's old, it's brittle and doesn't compress as nicely as brand new gummy tubing. You can always try to soak it in hot water before tightening down on it.

Also, one tip is to keep pushing the tubing towards the barb while you're screwing the nut down over the tube. I've found that sometimes tightening the nut actually causes the tubing to pull back from the barb and cause leaks.

Hope that helps!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

For the o-ring, trying putting a light layer of vaseline on it. I say light because if you put too much it could coat your canister filter with it. When I did that it stopped leaking.

I actually had it leak on me in 3 places, the upper barb, and both dual valves. I oiled up the o-rings and tightened the upper barb. The strange thing is it leaked for a bit after, not drip-wise but it was moist every time I checked it. After a day, it stopped leaking at all.

I can't really explain why, but it just stopped leaking. The same thing actually happened to my Fluval which was also leaking at the valves, just stopped leaking a day after.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> I find the issue with the plumbing is that if it's old, it's brittle and doesn't compress as nicely as brand new gummy tubing. You can always try to soak it in hot water before tightening down on it.
> 
> Also, one tip is to keep pushing the tubing towards the barb while you're screwing the nut down over the tube. I've found that sometimes tightening the nut actually causes the tubing to pull back from the barb and cause leaks.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Also make sure the cut in the tubing that is butting into the nut is perfectly straight and smooth.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Greg_o said:


> butting into the nut is perfectly straight and smooth.


heh heh heh.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

So I took the filter apart, and checked it all out. All seems good, it appears the connections were just a hair too loose.

as for the upper hose barb, I may be fubar - the barb is cracked between the threads and the shoulder.

I guess i'll call around tomorrow.


----------

